# Rohloff speedhub axle conversion?



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey all, I did a quick search but could not find anything.

Is there an axle conversion kit for the speedhub? I'd like to go from QR to bolt on. Thanks


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Basically you open up the hub, pull the entire unit out, and replace it with a TS axle one.

Then gearbox is built up on the axle, so it's not a user serviceable part.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

dblspeed said:


> Hey all, I did a quick search but could not find anything.
> 
> Is there an axle conversion kit for the speedhub? I'd like to go from QR to bolt on. Thanks


Just to add on to what It's wrote, in the following Rohloff "Striptease" animation, you can see how all the gears are "built around" the axle. Swapping axles is equivalent to performing a spinal replacement.

If for whatever reason the animation is broken, you can view it on Rohloff's site: http://www.rohloff.de/en/download/video/mix/striptease/index.html

- Nate


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys :thumbsup:


----------

